# Camelbak 2013 = Deuter 2008



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I just saw the add on the right of the page for the Camelbak "integrated ventelation".

I just laughed as Deuter has had their Air Comfort set since 2008 IIRC. That's when I got mine.

Camelbaks is a tad different, but the same thing. They are touting it like it's all revelutionary.

Now, don't get me wrong, I like the Camelbak set up. Deuter does not make any small hyrdation pack with Air Comfort. So, if Camelbak has one in 2 liter, I may be getting one.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The pack itself may be very good, but my Deuter's ventilation seems pretty hard to beat.


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

Well if some marketing major tells me it's revolutionary than it must be! it is original but it cannot vent as well as my Deuter.
If you're looking for a small pack I love the Deuter Race Air Lite- it's 3 ltr but I only fill what I need and it's minimal storage and still has the Air Comfort back panel.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, I just bought a Deuter this year and am loving it so far. I replaced the bladder with the one from my Geigerrig that I can pressurize which forces the water out when I bite the valve which lets me breathe a little better while hydrating. Perfect combination IMHO.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

deuter aircomfort is awesome and came out before 2008, I've used them for at least 10 years.


----------

